# new kid goats



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi, 
I brought home this past friday 3 kid lamancha goats 3 weeks & 1 week & 4 days old. they have been on the bottle since birth with the farmer, when I got there to pick them up the 1 week old kid was not walking on his front legs and also he has a back hoof week that dont stay up straight as well, I asked the farmer why he was not walking and she said to give him time and he will get back up in time. she also just gave them A shot of vitamin A & D .
I was only going for 2 kids boys but after beeing there and seeing the little 1 week olds condition , I decided to take another kid as well. so My question is this boy is still not up on his legs and I have since wrapped his botoom legs with the soft grey insulation piping and tape it up on all 3 legs, after 2 days of this they fell off. I noticed when i stood him up and placed his legs up even though they are bent in the from he stood for a few seconds and then down again. I have been reading about the contracted tendons, this is how I got the idea to wrapped it up, since they fell off late last night I have not put them back on. I do excercise his feet and strech them a bit a couple of times a day but not allot as they are very stiff on the poor little guy.
he has very yellow liquide stool and its all over his bottom and also has discharge coming out of his nose more like a grey normal color maybe a tinge of a light green discarge but not green , that I am cleaning for him. he drank very good 9 ounces 3 times a day, the lady feed them 2 times a dayas much as they wanted, I started the 3 feedings making sure they were being fed enough not overdoing it as much as they would want but what I have read was 32 ounces per day. Please anyone who can guide me in the right direction  today he did not really want to finish his bottle and only drank 7 ounces but I did increase to 3 bottle feeding a day so maybe this is why he is fuller.
Its been many years back since I have bottle fed kid goats.
the other two kids are perfect eating very well jumping playing ect... its only this little boy that is having a hard time.
can you tell me if I am feeding the right amount and should I give him pepto for his stool ect... 
Thank you!
Lynn

Update I just checked on him to be sure with the discharge color from his nose. and he seems up and alert of course laying not standing but seems happy and is looking to drink again from my fingure


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> the 1 week old kid was not walking on his front legs and also he has a back hoof week that dont stay up straight as well, I asked the farmer why he was not walking and she said to give him time and he will get back up in time. she also just gave them A shot of vitamin A & D .


That was sweet of you to take in that extra baby... :hug: The kid with the weak legs needs a Bo-se shot and vitE...born selenium deficient...



> this boy is still not up on his legs and I have since wrapped his botoom legs with the soft grey insulation piping and tape it up on all 3 legs, after 2 days of this they fell off.


 I take soft sticks...Popsicle or just a smooth stick... to brace the weakness...I wrap the stick with duct tape so it make a cushion all over the stick ..... I put thin strips of duct tape around the leg ..top area... mid area.. to bottom area.....not to tight..When .. I want it off... it is stuck on the hair ..I know ouch ..when it has to be removed.... :help: but it stays on..... I leave it on for a week and then take it off ..looking to see... how the legs are...if they are still a little bent..or if it is just 1 ... I rebrace the one leg or both.. if they still aren't quit right......
Always make sure... that it is supporting the leg properly.. when the kid stands and walks.... make sure.. that the leg has a slight natural bend to it so the kid can get up and down....

How is the babies temp?

yes... don't over feed..it can be bad... Go back to an amount.. that the kid eats good....

Yes.. give him pepto...


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> > the 1 week old kid was not walking on his front legs and also he has a back hoof week that dont stay up straight as well, I asked the farmer why he was not walking and she said to give him time and he will get back up in time. she also just gave them A shot of vitamin A & D .
> 
> 
> That was sweet of you to take in that extra baby... :hug: The kid with the weak legs needs a Bo-se shot and vitE...born selenium deficient...
> ...


 I take soft sticks...Popsicle or just a smooth stick... to brace the weakness...I wrap the stick with duct tape so it make a cushion all over the stick ..... I put thin strips of duct tape around the leg ..top area... mid area.. to bottom area.....not to tight..When .. I want it off... it is stuck on the hair ..I know ouch ..when it has to be removed.... :help: but it stays on..... I leave it on for a week and then take it off ..looking to see... how the legs are...if they are still a little bent..or if it is just 1 ... I rebrace the one leg or both.. if they still aren't quit right......
Always make sure... that it is supporting the leg properly.. when the kid stands and walks.... make sure.. that the leg has a slight natural bend to it so the kid can get up and down....
do I splint up above his knees or just below so he can bend to lay down ?
How is the babies temp?

I will go and take his temp, I do see that he is shivering, do I need to put a sweater on him ?

yes... don't over feed..it can be bad... Go back to an amount.. that the kid eats good....

Yes.. give him pepto...[/quote:1e2h9flp]
I will go ahead and buy some pepto for him, how much do I give? he is really small and bones compared to the other 2 boys, I would say maybe 5 pounds guessing here.
Thank you so much for replying 
I Just took pics of him and will have my Daughter post them up for me.
Thank you again so much 
Lynn


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

This is theodore the little guy who is having trouble.









Here he is with TeBow & Raja all 3 of them together. as you can see he only lays down the poor guy.


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

I took his temperature and it's 102.74
Is this normal, or is he running a little fever? 
As i said, he gives a little tremor, i don't know if it's because he's cool or if it's because he is so small and weak? But he has a great appetite and he just drank 7 ounces of milk before. 
I just finished bandages his legs back up too just before the knees.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I bought a bottle of vitaminE yesterday night at the pharmacy and did not give it yet as I was not sure on what to do, it is only 200 ui per capsul ? is it ok to squirt one of these in his mouth or in his bottle when I feed him ?
> I guess I wuld need to contact the farm vet tomorrow once they are open for the Bo-se, can you give me the full name of this shot to give and what it is exactly for as I am going to have to exsplan this to the vet in french and want to make sure I get the right thing ?
> 
> Quote:


 Yes.. just squirt it in the mouth...it is given with the Bo-se shot... so the selenium absorbs better...that kid really needs the shot too... it will help alot..



> I will go ahead and buy some pepto for him, how much do I give? he is really small and bones compared to the other 2 boys, I would say maybe 5 pounds guessing here.
> Thank you so much for replying
> I Just took pics of him and will have my Daughter post them up for me.
> Thank you again so much
> Lynn


 Try 6cc's 2x a day until better....

Very cute kiddo's...  :thumb:

Looking at the pic of that baby... it looks like... the left pastern area needs straightening... and with his selenium deficiency...it isn't letting him get the strength to get up and thrive.....



> I took his temperature and it's 102.74
> Is this normal, or is he running a little fever?
> As i said, he gives a little tremor, i don't know if it's because he's cool or if it's because he is so small and weak? But he has a great appetite and he just drank 7 ounces of milk before.
> I just finished bandages his legs back up too just before the knees.


 Yes ..the temp is normal that is good... :hi5: Normal temp is 101.5 to 103.5 
Glad he is eating good... the tremors sounds like.. it is because of his weakness.... and he is trying to get up...

I would try to stand him up and get him to use those muscles ..it will help stimulate him.... if he can't stand ...just hold him up enough... to where he is trying to stand on his on power....

I highly recommend him... getting that Bo-se shot.... :hug:


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> > I bought a bottle of vitaminE yesterday night at the pharmacy and did not give it yet as I was not sure on what to do, it is only 200 ui per capsul ? is it ok to squirt one of these in his mouth or in his bottle when I feed him ?
> > I guess I wuld need to contact the farm vet tomorrow once they are open for the Bo-se, can you give me the full name of this shot to give and what it is exactly for as I am going to have to exsplan this to the vet in french and want to make sure I get the right thing ?
> >
> > Quote:
> ...


 Try 6cc's 2x a day until better....

Very cute kiddo's...  :thumb:

Looking at the pic of that baby... it looks like... the left pastern area needs straightening... and with his selenium deficiency...it isn't letting him get the strength to get up and thrive.....



> I took his temperature and it's 102.74
> Is this normal, or is he running a little fever?
> As i said, he gives a little tremor, i don't know if it's because he's cool or if it's because he is so small and weak? But he has a great appetite and he just drank 7 ounces of milk before.
> I just finished bandages his legs back up too just before the knees.


 Yes ..the temp is normal that is good... :hi5: Normal temp is 101.5 to 103.5 
Glad he is eating good... the tremors sounds like.. it is because of his weakness.... and he is trying to get up...
Good to hear that he has no fever 

I would try to stand him up and get him to use those muscles ..it will help stimulate him.... if he can't stand ...just hold him up enough... to where he is trying to stand on his on power.... 
yes that is exactly what I am doing for him  will keep it up...

I highly recommend him... getting that Bo-se shot.... :hug:[/quote:21p3n98i]
Thank you! 
I will call the vet in the morning to see if he is in and can prepare a shot of the Bo-se for me.
Will keep you update on how everything goes for the little guy 
Thank you again for all your help :thumb: 
Lynn


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome... :thumb: 

Please do... keep us updated on the beautiful baby.... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He certainly looks as though he has contracted tendons..and agree with the BoSe as well as the physical therapy, it's great that he has an appetite and is doing well with the bottle. The Pepto should help with the loose stool too.
Is he on goats milk or replacer? If it's replacer and though the other 2 cuties are doing well, he may need to have his mixed differently with a bit less water than the others.

They're cute! Good for you to take him on, he may not have done as well if left at the farm.


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

liz said:


> He certainly looks as though he has contracted tendons..and agree with the BoSe as well as the physical therapy, it's great that he has an appetite and is doing well with the bottle. The Pepto should help with the loose stool too.
> Is he on goats milk or replacer? If it's replacer and though the other 2 cuties are doing well, he may need to have his mixed differently with a bit less water than the others.
> 
> They're cute! Good for you to take him on, he may not have done as well if left at the farm.


Yes they are on Goat replacer powdered milk, I followed what she told me her mix was of the way she fed them ... 1 litre of nice warm water to 1 cup of powdered milk, I hope that is ok with what I am doing. what do you suggest for him ? please let me know 
Thank you!


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

nublynn said:


> liz said:
> 
> 
> > He certainly looks as though he has contracted tendons..and agree with the BoSe as well as the physical therapy, it's great that he has an appetite and is doing well with the bottle. The Pepto should help with the loose stool too.
> ...


I just added half of 1/4 cup more powdered milk to his bottle is this ok or did I put too much in the bottle?
I am getting ready to go out and feed them and would really like to know if its ok.
Thank you


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: new kid goats update*

Well the little guy is not doing good at all, we are loosing him, when I went out their this morning for their feeding's he was laying stretched out and cold almost gone, he's not going to make it 

its really sad when these things happen, I won't even have the time to get the shot in him because he is that bad off and won't make it.

I have a question, the other boy who is 3 weeks old and doing great had dried up green boogers on his nose when we picked him up, today he seems to have some secretions from his nose, is this normal or does it state something going on in him ?
everything is great he eats well, bops around, nice and chunky, 
Just a little worried on if theirs soemthing more when we see secretions like this, it look's a little green color to it.
Please let me know
Thank you
Lynn


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

so sorry you're little one isn't doing well (maybe gone by now). I'm still learning too. Hopefully someone will be able to advise you about your other boy.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry about the little guy. 
Green boogies in the eyes or nose can indicate a infection. Take his temp. Clean away the boogies with a warm damp paper towel and watch for them to come back. If they do I would give antibiotics. If he has a high temp I would give antibiotics. Thats what I would do. Hopefully he is already feeling better.


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

well we did loose the little guy yesterday :angelgoat: 

The other boy Raja had no more runny nose yesterday afternoon and this morning nothing, all dried up  the remaining 2 boys are happy and running all over the place, they are such sweet babies, Love them already  

will post pics as Raja & TeBow grow 
Thanks Everyone :lovey:


----------



## Coby (Nov 15, 2011)

Hmmm thats very good physical therapy is a very good treatment in this scenario my goat had also physical therapy last week it was about 3 session which completed last week and we are having very good results....


----------

